

Show HN: Startup Frontier, an email list of interesting startup jobs - polyfractal

Startup Frontier is an email list that I've been building in my free time.  It highlights interesting new startup and small business tech jobs.<p>Unlike traditional job listings, these also contain an interview with the company to try and examine the product/leadership/culture.  It's my hope that this format will give potential applicants a better idea of what they are applying for.  Something more friendly than traditionally sterile job descriptions.<p>The model is simple:<p>-Startups tell us about an opening at their company.<p>-If we think the company might be a cool place to work, we interview the company<p>-We publish the answers to our email list<p>This list is intended for both people actively looking for a job as well as those already employed but keeping an eye out for a better position.<p>I have several companies already in the pipeline and wanted to start building a larger readership.  This is all free, just a labor of love at the moment.  Any feedback would also be appreciated.<p>http://www.startupfrontier.com
======
polyfractal
And clickable: <http://www.startupfrontier.com>

